# Circuito de control arranque y parada de un motor monofásico 12 V cc



## yorsk2004 (Ago 8, 2013)

Condiciones:

El motor inicialmente debe estar parado.

El motor debe arrancar cuando se presione el pulsador de arranque y debe mantenerse en marcha aunque dicho pulsador ya no este oprimido.

El motor se debe parar hasta una vez se presione el pulsador de parada y debe mantenerse parado aunque dicho pulsador ya no este oprimido.

No deben utilizarse interruptores solo pulsadores (botones).

Gracias por sus sugerencias. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 8, 2013)

> El motor debe arrancar cuando se presione el pulsador de arranque y debe mantenerse en marcha aunque dicho pulsador ya no este oprimido.
> 
> El motor se debe parar hasta una vez se presione el pulsador de parada y debe mantenerse parado aunque dicho pulsador ya no este oprimido.



dos pulsadores, sin otro elemento de control, arranque y paro solo con un toque....

como vas con el circuito!!???...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2013)

¿ Que llevás hecho-diseñado ?


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ago 8, 2013)

Bueno espero que me tengan un poquito de paciencia pues soy un novato. Tengo en mente utilizar dos pulsadores para arranque y parada, y un relé . Al presionar el botón de arranque la bobina del relé se energizara y deberá mantener el circuito cerrado alimentando el motor y cuando presione el botón de parada, la bobina del relé se desenergizara y abrirá el circuito parando el motor.





solaris8 dijo:


> dos pulsadores, sin otro elemento de control, arranque y paro solo con un toque....
> 
> como vas con el circuito!!???...



Si puedo usar todos los componentes que desee y que esten al alcance, excepto interruptores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2013)

Vas a usar un juego de contactos NA del relé para hacer el enclave y el pulsador de parada irá en serie y será de tipo NC

Ponete a pensarlo.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 9, 2013)

buscalo como interruptores de seguridad de enclavamiento..


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ago 9, 2013)

Creo que al fin lo tengo, que opinan?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 9, 2013)

vas bien pero la bobina no puede quedar en serie con el motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2013)

Exacto , un juego de contactos para el motor y otro juego para el enclave


----------



## berthen (Ago 9, 2013)

espero te sea de ayuda un saludo


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ago 9, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> vas bien pero la bobina no puede quedar en serie con el motor



Por que no puede quedar en serie? Una solución para eso, please 



berthen dijo:


> espero te sea de ayuda un saludo



En donde conectaría  el motor, y los dos botones son Normalmente cerrado NC


----------



## berthen (Ago 9, 2013)

perdona el contacto de abajo es abierto y el motor lo conectas al contacto del rele que queda libre



ahora si antes me estaba confundido


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2013)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Por que no puede quedar en serie? Una solución para eso, please


Si no es en "Serie" es en "*Paralelo*" 
En paralelo con la carga, en tu caso el motor y la lámpara.



*Enclavamiento don relees*


----------

